# thank you to all that support what me and my fellow troops do.



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the support from everyone. We greatly appreciate it!! You would be suprised to see how many non military activist there are now days. That being said i will tell everyone a little bit about myself. My name is barry i am from grand prairie tx. Born and raised. I have bass tournament fished since i was 6. My first tournament i won was with my dad and i caught the biggest fish in the tournament. Helped him win a boat lol. So i have also fished the texas coast since about 6 as well. Offshore and inshore even wade fished for reds,trout,spanish macks and even shark. Really hard to do when your between the age of 6-10 heighth wise lol. So since i was a little boy i have always been told wow this kid is going to grow up to be a pro B.A.S.S tournament fisherman or have his own show. Kinda got to me too lol so i have always taken my friends and family out to fish and put them on the fish with the right bait and equipment and spot of course. It brings joy to my life seeing someones face after they catch alot of fish and have a blast . I currently am stationed in colorado springs. I am in the army and im a aircraft structual repairer on apaches right now. I do all the carbonfiber,kevlar,sheetmetal and specialize in fiberglass repair on the helicopters right now have been in the army for 5 years. I am getting out in december and moving to galveston where i will pursue my dream and happiness of running my charter fishing business. I am aware of all the certifications details and rules on running a business out of texas. I am going to need a job in december when i come there to live so if anyone knows of someone hiring please inform me  lol there is nothing more in this world that makes me much happier than smiling faces from someone who just wanted to catch that big AJ or shark or heck even just go out and swim with the dolphins or site see. Who knows you could meet a kid who has a make a wish foundation request to go fishing before he passes away from cancer or something else and you take him out and he has a blast and passes away days later. Makes you feel good inside you met that kids needs and dreams  so enough of me blabbing on thanks again to all that support what we do  godbless and tight lines will see ya sometime out in the deep


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for your service Barry. Former Marine here. Good luck to you on your dream.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

teufelhunden said:


> Thanks for your service Barry. Former M
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks. Alot of people say dont do it the economy sucks but i dont care nothing is getting in the way of dream!!! Lol


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

If you aren't too tired of the job and uniform you might consider the Texas Army National Guard's 1st Battalion, 149th Aviation Regiment at Ellington Field. They have A models and also are getting Long Bows now.

You might see if they have any weekend warrior slots in D company or FT tech slots, if you are interested.

You might find this link helpful too.
http://www.texasnationalguard.us/jobs/default.asp


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Texas T said:


> If you aren't too tired of the job and uniform you might consider the Texas Army National Guard's 1st Battalion, 149th Aviation Regiment at Ellington Field. They have A models and also are getting Long Bows now.
> 
> You might see if they have any weekend warrior slots in D company or FT tech slots, if you are interested.
> 
> ...


thanks i would but i am being medically descharged due to left AC joint seperation. I cant wear my IBA or for the non military peeps my bullet proof vest there fore makes me non deployable and dont meet rentention standards  it really sucks but hey oh well as long as they pay me lol i have thought about CCAD down in corpus or lockheed martin but they arent hiring for my MOS at the moment


----------



## jbart (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks fishNwithfish for your service. Sorry to hear about that shoulder.....been there done that. Get your guide business going in G town and I will look you up when I redeploy.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

jbart said:


> Thanks fishNwithfish for your service. Sorry to hear about that shoulder.....been there done that. Get your guide business going in G town and I will look you up when I redeploy.


thank you. means alot for people to see where i am coming from. if they would have fixed my shoulder 3 years ago in korea i wouldnt be going through this.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for your service (an Army mom) and best of luck on your business!!


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

FishNwithfish, how is the guide business coming along? Myself and a few Jarheads want to get together and do some fishing. If your still in it, let me know.


----------

